# Green and Blue Femur Beauties (Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi)



## Justyn (Jan 24, 2008)

I was lucky enough to bring in both color forms of the rare _Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi_.  Most of the specimens seen in the trade under this name were an unknown _Hommeoma sp._ so it was exicitng to get in what is likely the REAL DEAL.  These guys have a beautiful colors along the femurs, I can't wait untilt hey all molt out and I get to see "clean" colors.  I personally think these are some of the most beautiful species in captivity.  Plus, they are ALOT more active then their _Hommeoma_ realitives.  I just wish the photos were easier to take so you could see the color.

Blue Form Female













Green Form Female






Green Form Mature Male


----------



## padkison (Jan 24, 2008)

How have you verified that these are the "real deal"?


----------



## Justyn (Jan 24, 2008)

Well, so far they fit the description better then any other species brought to recent biologists attention.  Maybe I should change that to, likely the real deal?



padkison said:


> How have you verified that these are the "real deal"?


----------



## tarantulasperu (Jul 22, 2008)

*the Euathlus pulcherimaklaasi blue femur beauty*

this is my young andean black tarantula i caught it in the andes at 3200 meters above sea level in peru here is a picture http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/showimage.php?i=9617&catid=member&imageuser=17368

this variant of euathlus pulcherimaklaasi has a banded abdomen it might be a new species of euathlus.


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Jul 23, 2008)

AFAIK, the common pet trade pulcherrimaklaasi is being reverted back to plain ol' _Euathlus sp. Green_...
still have the old name on my photo though...


----------

